
Ask HN: What do you use for note taking? - tosh
I used notational velocity a few years ago and more recently I started to use Apple&#x27;s &quot;notes&quot; app (because it is on macOS and iOS) but not very happy with it (e.g. it retains formatting and tries to be smart about bullet lists which is annoying).<p>In addition to that I&#x27;m using random note pads and a pen. So I was wondering what everyone else is using currently.
======
CyberFonic
I used to have a different notebook for each topic area. Over time, I couldn't
remember which notebook I wrote what in. So these days, I'm using a single
spiral bound notebook at a time to record random thoughts, etc. I prefer this
to using a computer simply because I can flip back through old pages and even
notebooks for inspiration when I feel stuck.

For my development projects I keep a README.txt file in most directories. In
that I record whatever is applicable to the contents of that directory. For
example, if it is some library that I compiled from source, I will note the
dependencies, any gotchas with linker flags, etc. For projects the top-level
README.txt will contain a project overview and general notes. Then I have more
formalized design documents, etc in a Doco sub-directory.

In meetings I write stuff on pre-punched notepad and place those pages into
the relevant project folder. Critical stuff gets transcribed, and expanded
upon, in the project's doco directory (as above).

~~~
tosh
thanks, I like the thinking in readme files concept

